# ufc140



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I predicted it! This is what's gonna happen! Go Machida!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I just watched 139 last night. Shame about Mauricio Rua.

Silva vs Le was an awesome match though!

It's taken me a while to warm up to Faber, but I have to admit, the kids got some moves!


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

would love to see faber try to take the man gsp he would get a very bad butt whoopin


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Yea Hendo is one tough bugga to ko, st piere is a pretty collected fighter, gonna be some good bouts!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh boy.. well I'm glad I didn't bet on the fight! Bloody Jones!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

DAMN YOU !!!

I hadn't watched it yet


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Woopsi daisies...


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

141 brock has his hands full with overreem thats on big bugger


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Lesner is fighting again ?


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Dang it, I haven't watched it yet either.

-Restita


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Watching it now.

WOW 7 second knock-out in the first bout!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Yea lesner is in big trouble I think!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Wait to see the mir fight....ouch!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

My arm still hurts after seeing that!

Y U NO TAP ?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Tim (Oct 29, 2011)

the one on top failed and fell on his head


----------

